

Should Dropbox fear to also get the MegaUpload treatment? - jwildeboer

Discuss.
======
chris_dcosta
Posted a similar comment here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3489356>

@mrkmckz I agree it's a different use case, but any sharing of illegal content
by one or more users, might cause the feds to over-react, rather than just
looking at individuals involved.

------
devs1010
The reality of this, I believe, is that Megaupload was a bit of an "outlier"
in that the company wasn't based, for the most part, in the U.S. and they were
overall rather secretive it seems. Dropbox is a Silicon Valley company and I
would think has support from the community as a whole to where I think there
would be a major uproar if they tried to do something like this to them.

------
mrkmcknz
I don't think so, total different use cases for the product.

Maybe if Dropbox let you mass share a single file/folder with a link.

I see it as burning a CD and giving that to your friend rather then torrenting
the file for your whole school.

~~~
dholowiski
You can mass share a file with a link on dropbox. There are some bandwidth
limitations, but we use this feature every day.

